# What folder purchases for 2015??



## seadragonpisces (15 Dec 2014)

Dahon seem to be making some cool bikes again and I have contacted by a dealer trying to flog me one of the top-end ones for delivery in June/July. Anyone else considering one? There is no longer an Mu EX, instead the Mu LT10 or the new design Clinch D10 which looks amazing and comes highly recommended from the dealer who rode one at the Vegas Bike show (he wants one himself).


Am thinking about it. They will be pretty rare, plus I love the brushed steel look of the Clinch but not sure I can justify the cost.


I looked at other bikes but they all seem to look the same, plus I want the bigger 20’’ wheels. I went down the Brompton route and while it is overall a great bike I loathed the small wheels (dodgy handling) and the cheap/naff/fiddly gear trigger system (personal view, I am sure many will disagree, as is their right :-), we can't all like the same thing


----------



## seadragonpisces (15 Dec 2014)

Mu LT10

http://dahon.com/mainnav/foldingbikes/single-view/bike/mu_lt10.html

Clinch D10

http://dahon.com/mainnav/foldingbikes/single-view/bike/clinch_d10.html

Vector DD30 in Copper looks pretty sweet too.

http://dahon.com/mainnav/foldingbikes/single-view/bike/vector_d30.html


----------



## Cycleops (15 Dec 2014)

Not really a fan of folders but the Dahon models look interesting. Do you know why the Vector is nearly 2kg heavier than the Clinch?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Dec 2014)

Not my cuppa, the styling is a bit meh for me, particularly the BMX-a-like.


----------



## seadragonpisces (15 Dec 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Not really a fan of folders but the Dahon models look interesting. Do you know why the Vector is nearly 2kg heavier than the Clinch?



I am by no means an expert, could be various reasons, but would say the largest factor would be the Sram Dual Drive hub mechanism on the vector. The Vector is a good bike and i love the dual drive, changing gears etc is a total dream and pretty seamless. I have Dual Drive on my Jetstream. I guess depends what you prefer but even at 2kg more the Vector will be plenty quick but still with gears to take you up and down anywhere you want with ease.

I guess i like the Clinch because the fold seems better than other Dahon's but the styling reminds me of the Minivelo I used to own, what a speed machine that was.


----------



## StuAff (21 Dec 2014)

With a few exceptions- the Clinch for one, looks great- I think Dahon's dropped the ball big time with its range ever since the split with Josh Hon. The best models are (again, Clinch excepted) nothing that they weren't doing before, except for the (odd to my mind) change to the less widely used 451 wheel size. Bang goes a lot of the old tyre choice..There are some terrible colour choices (the Vector DD30 would be so much better in the old yellow), they've brought the Cadenza back but it weighs over a kilo more than my old one because they've added a rack and dropped the spec...Oh, and the Lockjaw hinges on old models, including mine, were known for 'issues'.....mine needed replacing.

And the biggest flaw, at least in the UK, is trying to get hold of them. For all the flaws of previous distributors and the moving target of parts issues, you could actually get hold of a bike, and pretty much every model was available over here. Not any more. Online stockists have few models, mostly the low end. Fudges have had the Anniversary models listed in the past, the Mu SL for a while..and this is from one of the leading folding bike specialists!! At the moment from them and others it's a sparse selection of mostly low-end models. June/July? Sheesh. 

Were it me, I'd be looking at Tern. They've dropped the Verge X30h but there are still a lot of great bikes in the range.. http://www.ternbicycles.com/bikes/verge-x20 (pfwaar). Bike Friday are pricier but great bikes too, and unlike the others very customisable from the factory.


----------



## seadragonpisces (22 Dec 2014)

Fudge's is where I am getting my Clinch from, i like the fact it looks different from the usual Tern look, only other exception the Mu SL which I think looks pretty good, decent spec too.The Dahon high-end models can be bought but they are hardly ever advertised, you have to ask the dealer if they have a wait list and then take one of their allocation or they special order for you. I love my Jetstream EX but had to get it from Holland in the end, what a faff to locate one. Usually sites in Asia eg Phillipines have/had them for sale eg Dahon Dash (Bicyclehero) if you dont mind doing a bit extra online searching


----------



## StuAff (23 Dec 2014)

In this day and age, they must be losing sales because of that. People shouldn't have to ask if a product is actually sold in their country... German dealers seem to list more for sale, but not the full range.


----------



## seadragonpisces (24 Dec 2014)

StuAff said:


> In this day and age, they must be losing sales because of that. People shouldn't have to ask if a product is actually sold in their country... German dealers seem to list more for sale, but not the full range.


 
I dont get it either. If I was a dealer I would list all the special edition types I could on my website, but then say special order only, or first come first served ....

Sure the basic and mid range models will sell but there are always people on the look out for the rarer high-end ones. Having those listed on a website can only enhance it I would have thought, because my assumption on a business is that if they only list the cheap stuff (which is totally fine) then they dont stock the more quality items at all, so generally I dont bother and take my business elsewhere


----------



## seadragonpisces (29 Dec 2014)

Have changed my mind, going to keep my Jetstream EX (spent too much time and hassle trying to locate one in the first place).

Have ordered a Cyclocross bike instead. I had one before and since have just moved to a village again it will suit perfectly.


----------



## Muddyfox (4 Jan 2015)

I've been looking at getting my first folder for 2015, a Dahon Impulse p21 being sold secondhand quite locally to me started me looking around the net for info on this model, which led onto the Dahon MU P27 which led onto the Tern P24h, and now i'm lusting after the Tern S27h but i cant seem to find out whether its available in the UK or even a price ? the bike will be used mainly for long day rides and some touring during the warmer months


----------



## seadragonpisces (6 Jan 2015)

Muddyfox said:


> I've been looking at getting my first folder for 2015, a Dahon Impulse p21 being sold secondhand quite locally to me started me looking around the net for info on this model, which led onto the Dahon MU P27 which led onto the Tern P24h, and now i'm lusting after the Tern S27h but i cant seem to find out whether its available in the UK or even a price ? the bike will be used mainly for long day rides and some touring during the warmer months



Evans seem to be the main guys for Tern I think but I could be wrong but dealing with a large company can be hard, enquiries dont tend to be taken as seriously, ie, they dont go out their way to look into something for you. I am not sure if Fudge's sell Tern (since they sell Dahon) but Andrew, who works there, is super helpful and worth a shout.


----------



## Muddyfox (9 Jan 2015)

@seadragonpisces .. thanks for the info, looks like it'l be available in march for around £1500.00  a tad over budget 

i'l probably go with the Dahon Impulse p21 (secondhand) or the Dahon MU p27


----------

